# How can I disable "rivafb" support?

## theethicalatheist

I'm trying to get the NVIDIA driver installed, and it complains that either the nvidiafb or rivafb modules are loaded. Where should I look in the kernel configuration menu to disable it? Is there another way to remove it?

----------

## Regor

Device Drivers -> Graphics support -> Support for frame buffer devices -> nVidia Framebuffer support

and

Device Drivers -> Graphics support -> Support for frame buffer devices -> nVidia Riva support

----------

## theethicalatheist

Thank you, but nothing happens when I try and enter "Support for frame buffer devices". I'm currently using the VESA driver, do I need to use the nv driver in order to access that?

----------

## Regor

If you're using the VESA driver you shouldn't be having any conflicts. The nvidia X driver often corrupts the VESA fb so that it's unusable once X has started, but it shouldn't actually complain. Given that the nvidia driver is complaining about the presence of the riva and/or nvidia fb driver it must be loaded somehow. They're not selected in your kernel config though? I'm not quire sure what you mean when you say that nothing happens when you enter that part of the kernel config. Please clarify.

----------

## Headrush

Are you 100% sure you are running the kernel that matches that config?

Any output from:

```
cat /proc/fb
```

and do any of these show as set:

```
cat /proc/config.gz | gunzip | grep FB
```

(other than VESA)

----------

## sboy

If you're sure you're running the kernel which corresponds to the config, you should also check that your video card is supported by the version of nvidia-kernel that you have installed.  Nvidia dropped support for some of the older cards in the driver that's the latest stable build in the portage tree.  You can find out here : http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_18897.html or see if it's on the not-supported list in the guide here : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

The error message telling you to unload rivafb also seems to occur if the card isn't supported (at least on my system).  If that's the case, you can try rolling back to the nvidia-kernel 1.0.6111-r3, though I think whether or not that will install depends on the kernel version.

ps- that's actually what I'm trying to puzzle through right now.  If anyone has advice on how to get the old release of the driver to make with a 2.6.15-r1 kernel, I'd appreciate it!

----------

